# Telefonanlage: Alcatel Office



## noise (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Gibt es jemanden unter euch der mir sagen könnte wo ich ein Handbuch zur Telefonanlage "Office" von Alcatel finde.. die Homepage hat eher ernüchternde Ergebnisse gebracht.

Ich stell aber auch gleich mal mein Problem hier rein: Ich will die Namensanzeige der Nebenstellen konfigurieren. Sprich -> Nebenstelle 20 -> Hr. Mustermann

Vielleicht weiss das ja jemand auch so


----------

